# image map doesnt work in firefox



## ggordie

works fine in ie, but in firefox the little hand cursor comes up when you hover over the image, but does nothing when i click... does anyone know a way around this?

http://www.geocities.com/xggordiex/profile.htm


----------



## diggingforgold

The usemap value in the img tags should be equal to the name value in the map tags. So just change

*usemap="#profilemap" *

to

*usemap="#planetmap"*

That should work.


----------



## Shadow2531

Also, for HTML pages, just use name="name" for the map element and no id attribute. For the image, use usemap="#name". If you do specify both the name and id attributes on the map element, make sure they both have the same value.


----------

